# Cost per ton for baling?



## bverellen (Mar 15, 2011)

Anybody got a handle on cost per ton to put up 3x4 or 4x4 bales? Fuel, parts, incidental costs.

Assume mid-priced used equipment, all equipment paid for, labor provided by me.

Thanks...

†


----------

